# Irish moving to Adelaide



## eamonlad (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi, 

we are just starting the process of emigrating to Australia, we are in the initial stages and feel a bit overwhelmed, we are trying to decide where exactly to go, we think Adelaide as property still seems quite reasonable and we like the idea of a smaller city and we need to decide on somewhere! Perth was also mentioned. Are there many Irish in Adelaide? Are there any areas which are predominately Irish? We think it would ease the homesickness a wee bit if we can meet other irish people and get involved in other activities e.g football, social clubs. Any advice would be great. I am a welder and hoping to come over on a 457 visa.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Eamon and welcome to the forum. There are loads of posters out there who will be able to give you good advice, but I am not one I'm afraid.

Good luck

Michelle


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Eamonlad, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I know the process feels daunting but just take one step at a time. The sticky posts may help since both myself and Dolly have been through the process ourselves. 

I don't know any areas that are particularly Irish. If you research on the internet you should be able to find clubs for the areas you're looking for. I found a load of clubs for this area through the local library website. That was something we were looking for so that we could become part of the community here since we didn't know anyone here. 

Good luck,
Karen


----------



## eamonlad (Mar 12, 2008)

*Thanks! Another Question?*

Thanks so much for your replies, it makes me feel better to speak to people who have been through or who are currently going through the process. I also wanted to ask if any poster can tell me, if we come over on a 457 visa can we purchase property when we are there? I know it is only for 4 years but we plan to come on this visa and the apply for PR all being well. We would be selling our house in Ireland and would want to reinvest the money wisely.


----------



## mcqueen95 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hows it going Eamonlad,

My wife and I are also looking at Adelaide (after much deliberation) we thought the same as you in regards to houses prices. Our move has to come to a standstill, we are waiting to sell our house and you know how things are at the moment on that front. Were from Dublin and have 1 son, keep in touch and you never know. We may be able to help each other out along the way!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Eamonlad, 

You don't have to be a Permanent Resident to buy property but it will have to have FIRB approval (Foreign Investors Board approval) if it's an older property. You may still need FIRB approval for new properties too but you can check out the website FIRB: Foreign Investment Review Board - Home

Regards,
Karen


----------



## eamonlad (Mar 12, 2008)

Karen - thank you so much, will check out that website and see what it would entail.

Hey McQueen 95, we are researching the whole idea at the moment, we have been looking at Perth as well but seems quite remote and property is a lot pricier than Adelaide. We have also thought of Melbourne, anywhere other than Sydney as I was there before and found it too busy and too expensive. Have sent my CV away so gonna wait and see what response I get and where the work it and pay rates etc. We want to settle somewhere we can buy a decent house, not too remote and a bit of an Irish community. Realistically it would be a year before we would go but so much to plan want to start researching now. Are you set on Adelaide or still deciding? When do you hope to go if you get the house sold?


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi 

We are heading to Brisbane my husband is a metal fabricator / welder by trade we are on the end of the visa application now just waiting for co and hopefully the end of june and we will be gone.
we are going on the skilled independent visa 175 i see you are going for the sponsorship visa do you mind me asking why as it has some limitations 

we used a agent for our TRA he was very good and good value for money let me know if you want his details I think we found that bit the scariest bit

Good luck with it all


----------



## eamonlad (Mar 12, 2008)

*457 versus PR visa*

Hi,

We have not submitted our visa application yet and I am in the process of doing some research as I am soooo confused. The reason we are thinking of the 457 is because we met a guy from a recruitment agency at an Expo and he recommended this, he advised he would find a welding job for me as long as we signed up with them for a year and that the company picks up the visa cost. I had looked at the PR visa but the cost scared me! Is it nearly 5000 dollars or have I picked that up wrong? Any advice you can give would be great? i feel like when I speak to any of these visa agents I get different info and am getting confused. Also do you mind me asking how did your husband find the welding opportunities? I have 9 years experience and am a MIG welder so hoping to get something decent. Do you know if there is a sizeable Irish community in Brisbane and is property expensive there??


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Eamonlad, 

There are costs associated with the independent skilled visa but once you get here you can live anywhere and do anything so it's not as restrictive as the sponsored visas. 

The fees for the visa are at Professionals and other Skilled Migrants Visa Charges - Outside Australia

For property take a look at the "PLEASE READ..." post since that has property websites in that and you can look at the different areas. What's expensive to one person can be cheap to another 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

eamonlad said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have not submitted our visa application yet and I am in the process of doing some research as I am soooo confused. The reason we are thinking of the 457 is because we met a guy from a recruitment agency at an Expo and he recommended this, he advised he would find a welding job for me as long as we signed up with them for a year and that the company picks up the visa cost. I had looked at the PR visa but the cost scared me! Is it nearly 5000 dollars or have I picked that up wrong? Any advice you can give would be great? i feel like when I speak to any of these visa agents I get different info and am getting confused. Also do you mind me asking how did your husband find the welding opportunities? I have 9 years experience and am a MIG welder so hoping to get something decent. Do you know if there is a sizeable Irish community in Brisbane and is property expensive there??


I know what you mean we were as well when we started looking at what way to get to Australia we looked at both visa options but we decided on the 175 because we could go were we liked and move some were else if we wanted. I have to agree on the agents they all have something else to say but can be great when you need them don't want to get in to trouble here  

We did the same when we looked at the price of the PR visa but its 12000 euro may be a 100 euro in the difference for the visa the second payment is if you are not an English speaker as far as i remember .

we have friends living in Brisbane on the sunshine coast and there is a lot of work for welders actually all trades men in Brisbane and we Irish are every were i know on Monday our friends are meeting up we a group of them including my brother for Paddy's day . when my hubby was there last year he got offered two jobs and loads of nixer's welding plants are very affordable in Australia he was shocked.

do you have your trade papers if you haven't then the 475 is the best option but if you have them then the skilled independent would probably be better we had to do a trade assessment The TRA for that but you have to have your trade papers and a certain amount of experience after you have qualified 

I wonder does my hubby know you he has worked all over and has about 10 years experience as well any way i hope i haven't confused you more 
if you want PM me with your email and ill get my hubby to tell you how he got on plus he know more about the welding stuff than me 

Niamh


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

*adelaide move*

Hi There,
like you, we are hoping for a move to Adelaide. I believe there are a number of expat groups in the area, although we didnt find any, yet!
The area and people are so nice, friendly and helpful, i dont expect you'll have too much trouble finding anyone. Good Luck


----------



## sullivan (Nov 26, 2009)

Good Luck Adelaide is a great place I have lived here 6 years originally from Cork .Although there are a lot of Irish here we are spread out throughout the city. Although we have an Irish club it is a bit old fashioned and not a lot of the new immigrants go there. Down South is great to live as there are many beaches and wineries .


----------



## galwaygirl (Apr 24, 2010)

Baby75 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are heading to Brisbane my husband is a metal fabricator / welder by trade we are on the end of the visa application now just waiting for co and hopefully the end of june and we will be gone.
> we are going on the skilled independent visa 175 i see you are going for the sponsorship visa do you mind me asking why as it has some limitations
> ...


Hi Baby75,
would you mind telling me who you used to get TRA and visa? We thinking of emigrating too and if he was cheap enough, reckon it might be wiser to use an agent..


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tony Coates
Migration Agents Registration Number 0635896
Tel: +353 21 4621999
Mob: +353 879739302
Fax: +353 21 4630930
www.oz-visas.com

We used Tony for TRA think it was a round 150 I think! and we filled out the application our selfs and it was fairly straight forward I have to say! it cost alot to use an agent, but if your application is straight forward then you will prob be fine with out one, but agents are very good when things are complicated for what ever reasons and if you can afford them  

good luck! I hope that number is ok!


----------



## galwaygirl (Apr 24, 2010)

galwaygirl said:


> Hi Baby75,
> would you mind telling me who you used to get TRA and visa? We thinking of emigrating too and if he was cheap enough, reckon it might be wiser to use an agent..


Thanks Baby75 for your help. Will give them a call because not sure if our documentation is good enough! Gonna be a long haul, reckon will be sept 2011 before we get to Oz. Mind yourself.


----------



## AdelaideIrishConnect (Nov 7, 2011)

*Irish in Adelaide - Adelaide Irish Connect*

Hi there

I know this post is old but it still comes up in google so I thought I'd let you know of a group in existence which would be more than happy to help with such queries. Please check out our page on facebook - Adelaide Irish Connect. We meet regularly and are a mix of new arrivals and long-time Irish residents of Adelaide. We'd love to hear from you.

Chees,
Fidelma @ Adelaide Irish Connect


----------

